#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Roorkee btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*
IIT Roorkee Year of Establishment:* 1847.


*IIT Roorkee* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Roorkee* *Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.


*IIT Roorkee* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
4197

*OPPH*
159

*OB*
4334

*OBPH*
162

*SC*
1763

*SCPH*
134

*ST*
972

*STPH*
NA




*IIT Roorkee Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringProduction & Industrial EngineeringMetallurgical & matrial EngineeringPulp & paper Technology*IIT Roorkee Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 39,920/- Per Semester.

*IIT Roorkee Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 17,500/- Per Semester.

*IIT Roorkee Placements 2012:
*
*IIT Roorkee*
UG
PG

*Total number of Students (Class Size)*
524
528

*Total number of boys in class*
499
465

*Total number of girls in class*
63
25






*Total Numbers*

*Total number of recruiters participated
*
152

*Total recruiters who have recruited actually*
156

*Total number of offers offered*
892

*Total number of offers accepted*
Not Available

*Total number of students placed overseas*
7




*Salary Ranges
*
*Salary Per Annum in Lacs*
*Salary Per Annum in Lacs*


UG
PG

*Highest Indian Salary*
20
20

*Average Indian Salary*
6.87
5.59

*Median Indian Salary*
6
5.42

*Lowest Indian Salary*
3
3





*IIT Roorkee Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*Life at an IIT is always great, but at IIT Roorkee, its a special blend of a modern life and traditional values. History, it is said, is a great teacher, and given our glorious and long heritage of over 150 years, we have had a long time to learn! Combine that with the latest of cutting-edge technologies, and you have IITR in a nutshell
The links of interest have been classified as below:


*Central library:*Central Library (CL)of Indian Institute of Technology Roorkee Online Catalogue is a list of CL holdings of books and other documents that grew out of the collections built up by the library. This site, an information retrieval module operating in the web environment, lets you search for terms of your choice throughout the database of library holdings. A database is an organized collection of records. Each record represents a book, conference proceedings, report, etc. Records are sub-divided into categories of information known as Fields, such as title, author, edition, etc.

*IIT Roorkee Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Each hostel has a state of art Cyb er  Cafe, managed by students. All hostels are now fully Wifi connected, meaning that the Internet permeates the space we live in. And who could imagine life without midnight snacks at the Bhawan Canteens, especially after an intense bakar or gaming session? And all this, in peaceful, clean, aesthetic environs, the likes of which very few places in the world can boast.


*10 Boys Hostels*
Azad BhawanCautley BhawanGanga BhawanGovind BhawanJawahar BhawanRadhakrishnan BhawanRajendra BhawanRajiv BhawanRavindra BhawanMalviya Bhawan*3 Girls Hostels*
Sarojini BhawanKasturba BhawanIndra Bhawan*6 Married Hostels*
G.P.HostelM.R.ChopraAzad WinghD.S.BarrackA.N.Khosla HouseK.I.H.A year-wise hostel system, which once existed on the campus, has recently given way to a mixed hostel system where students of all years and branches of study reside together in perfect harmony.

*IIT Roorkee Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Roorkee, Uttarakhand India  247667, India.

*IIT Roorkee Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIT Roorkee btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Roorkee btech admission 201 4, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

